# DIY Competition - All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (14/2/18)

*A competition for our DIY community!

Prize: *5x10ml premixed concentrates from any of our 3 ranges (75+ flavours). These mix at a standard 10% for ease of use. The 5x10ml yields 500ml of juice!

To enter: 
1)Tell us why you DIY and what you see as the pros and cons. You are free to post/comment as many times as you wish, each bona fide  post will count as an entry and a sequential number allocated to it for the draw.
Bona fide post? A normal post/response not designed to just up the post count.

2)Tag 2 friends.

Competition is open to everybody except our staff.
Closing: Midnight 28 Feb 2018

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Seeing as I only started four days ago 

Honest got sick off blowing money on juice which is barely vapeable... one has been relegated to herbicide duty

Pro: fun, sense of achievement, virtually limitless possibilities and of course cost

Con: shipping fees, never enough variety of concentrates, waiting for juice to steep, rule #1

@Paul33 @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cor (14/2/18)

Well i started out doing diy just over a year ago iy started out as a way to save cash coz imo juice from vape shops are hella expensive and going into the subohm world you vape allot of juice and then vapeing goes from cheaper as smokes to one hell of a expensive hobby.

Pro's
Its cheap
You can play with flavours as you wabt
You can mix what you would like to vape
You can mix at your leisure
You can share ideas
Help out fellow vapers in need of juice

Cons:
One spot never supplies all the consentrates you need.
Impulse buying x12
Shipping fees
All the tools that you need has a hefty price
And the steep time

@antonherbst @Constantbester @Marek_710 @TheV

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/18)

I started the journey into the deep hole of diy about 4 months ago.

Pros- customization to suit your taste, achieve the of actually doing it, endless options, actual cost is lower, make as much as you want or need, can add to existing juices to fine tune.

Cons - rule 1, always one concentrate short, time to actually sit and do it, good on paper does not mean good in mixed version, steeping time.

@vicTor @Friep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (14/2/18)

hi, I started DIY in November 2017 and loving it

Pros - since I am PG sensitive, I almost gave up vaping, but thanks to DIY (and this forum) I discovered I can manage with max VG mixes and all was well with the universe ! Also the amount of money to be saved is a no brainer.

Cons - steep time, also due to my PG affliction, I never taste all the latest/greatest juices on the market

@Moerse Rooikat @Braki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (14/2/18)

Thanks for the tag @Room Fogger and thanks for the comp @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (14/2/18)

Two years ago +- I started my diy journey when I got my first sub ohm device. Came from a twisp the juice was expensive r180 for 20ml that lasted me a week now I am lucky if 20ml lasts me a day. So also going with the it's more economical reason. But this grew in to much more than that. Diy is one of the things that keeps me motivated to continue vaping I am a sucker for variety. Jus love doing new compinations and always hoping to find that one mix to rule all other mixes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (14/2/18)

Pros:
1. It is more economical than commercial juice.
2. The compinations are infinite.
3. I can fine tune pg/vg ratios and the nic content.
4. One extremely enjoyable hobby.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (14/2/18)

Cons:
1. Steeping sucks.
2. Rule one always needing one consentrate for everything I want to mix.
3. Major FOMO especially when @Rude Rudi posts what he mixed.
4. It is time consuming.
5. Never being happy with a mix always have to change something and "better" it.
6. Those awful franken mixes I come up with from time to time.
7. Trying to get that one recipe right of that one juice that you tasted from a friend and can't even remember what it tastes like anymore.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (14/2/18)

Let's tag some friends @TheV @RichJB @Rude Rudi @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (14/2/18)

I started DIYing in May 2016. Although cost was a major factor, I also loved the idea of determining my own flavour profiles and making the juice to the nic/VG/PG/flavour strength/sweetness/volume that I wanted - not what a retailer has decided will be the norm.

Pros are too many to list. But just the key ones:
* once you have your concentrate stash up and running, you will never be short of juice
* creative reward
* ability to tailor the juice to your liking
* vibrant community with a lot of helpful generous people

The only major con is that there are just too many flavours that I want to have. One has to draw the line somewhere so there there are flavours I'd like to have but which I sadly have to cross off my list. Everything in moderation and DIY is no exception.

Thanks for the comp @YeOldeOke!

Tagging @Rude Rudi and my Scumbag co-hosts @Chukin'Vape and @DanielSLP.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/2/18)

Many cite cost. Cost was my primary reason to start DIY way back when, but I am not so sure it was a realistic assessment. I should sit down and work out what the costs amounted to per ml of vapeable juice, for interest sake. But my gut tells me it worked out quite expensive if I take everything into account, excluding time. I had ginormous wastage. We all know the story of masses of flavours never used, or used very little. Binned flavours and juice.

Has anyone done the audit of all expenses vs yield?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/2/18)

Which is why I advise new DIY'ers to start small, probably a few fruits (easiest to work with) and a coupla creams. Saves lots of money and teaches you a lot. Expand from there as your knowledge grows.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Seeing as I only started four days ago
> 
> Honest got sick off blowing money on juice which is barely vapeable... one has been relegated to herbicide duty
> 
> ...


I’m glad I convinced/talked you into DIY!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’m glad I convinced/talked you into DIY!!!!


Expect the first invoice to arrive soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

To be honest I got into DIY cause it sounded like fun and it sounded challenging at the same time! The perfect hobby. 

Pro’s:

-You can LITERALLY make anything to see what it will taste like regardless how kak it might sound (yes I’m looking at you friend of mine who asked for a “Red Bull bourbon ice cream”)(no I never tried it)
-once you get your ADV recipes right the cost saving is enormous. 
-damn but it’s fun to fiddle with recipes and tweak until it’s just right. 

Cons:

-it can become time consuming when lazy friends want juice all the time. 
-it can be seriously frustrating when trying every combination under the sun trying to clone a juice you like but just can’t get it right. 
-finding a recipe that you want to make and of course you’re missing that one bugger of a concentrate. 

@Room Fogger 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Expect the first invoice to arrive soon


Not the first one, that one is always expensive

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Not the first one, that one is always expensive


Only nic, scale, ten bottles and about 15 concentrates

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (14/2/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> Has anyone done the audit of all expenses vs yield?



I imagine it would change dramatically from person to person. If one mixer jumps in and mixes up a liter of black licorice watermelon with MF coffee because they thought it sounded tasty then yeah, I imagine they'd be flushing a lot of money down the sink. But another mixer who only buys the concentrates for top-rated recipes on ATF would, I guess, be running at under 5% wastage. In about 20 months of DIY, my total wastage is under 200ml. Although there has been some juice that I've winced a bit at having to finish.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (15/2/18)

I'm very very new to vaping and when I saw this DIY thing I was like seriously interested. I live on the other side of the country and adding up the courier costs for 1 month supply plus the cost of the e-liquid... Well I can buy a new laptop with the money by the end of this year. I have started my research and watched so many videos and printed DIY's like crazy. Even lying in bed till 01:00 in the morning to get the recipe that makes sense and appeals to my general taste. Placing my first DIY order today and hoping for the best. My biggest reason is the cost savings. And I like a challenge. And maybe even if I get good at this I can start selling to the locals. As there is only 1 Vape Shop in the area and they sell weird no name brand stuff imported from some weird country.

@vicTor @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BATMAN (15/2/18)

Thank you for the tag @Friep and thanks for the comp @YeOldeOke .

I started DIY'ing about a year and 4 months ago.

Initially I really sucked at it and considered leaving it many times but managed to look up hints and tips online and go further from there.

PRO'S:
-I save alot of money through making my own juice.I havent bought a bottle of juice in the last 6 months and I do not miss it one bit.
-I have perfected my two ADV's (which are sweet desserts) and I now go through as much of them as I like each and everyday without having to stress about running out of juice due to the large quantities in which I make them.
-I get to try one new flavour every month and so I learn through more experience and perfect more recipes through learning.I really look forward to this.
-I get to make different PG/VG ratios according to my liking (30/70 for everyday,20/80 for more clouds and sometimes 40/60 for added throat hit).
This helps me depending on my needs at the time.
-I always meet more people on the DIY journey and we exchange alot of information and experiences.
-The feeling of accomplishment when getting a recipe right and being complimented by your buddies.
-No worries about people 'bombing you' for your expensive commercial juice .

CON's:
-Hate paying so much for courier.
-Investing in a new recipe (money and time wise) and finding out that it flopped.
-Steep time on some recipes take way too long.
-Not knowing what is missing from your recipe and struggling to find out what it is.


@skaby @Constantbester @stixx @Jengz

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (15/2/18)

Way cheaper than comercial juices.
Can adjust any ingredient the way you like.
Endless variety of flavours.

@BATMAN @joker01

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (15/2/18)

I am not one for Comps anymore... But I'd like to comment as this is a topic I love!

I Made my 1st DIY post last year 1st Jan 2017 and its never stopped since. I have have had Many Massive failures and many Super awesome creations.
I started DIY because I really enjoy making my own EVERYTHING!! And this turned out to be one of the best things Ive tried to DIY!! The second reason as to save a bit of Costs as I recently quit Smoking and wanted to replace with a more cost efficient means.

Pros:
- I get to mix anything to MY personal taste preference
- Only limit is your imagination
- Became more aware of different flavors in drinks and Sweet stuff as I tried recreating a vape version of things
- Saves Money compared to smoking (Actually its my cheapest hobby at the moment)
- Met a whole bunch of awesome people and made some really Cool friends
- Learned alot about the devices, Techniques, Ratios, Electronic Laws, flavors and soooo much more
- Its Like Magic! A little bit of this, a little bit of that and BOOOM something great happens (...most of the time)
- I got people to stop smoking by mixing to preference by using my experience and knowledge in mixing and from research
- I found this place
- I am still not close to knowing a fraction of what there is to know about DIY
- Something New almost every week in this industry, Its exciting as its always trying to innovate

Cons:
- (#!@##%$$#!##) STEEPING 
- Working on a recipe for 3 months, just to see it cloned a day after posting it to e-liquid-recipes.com (sometimes Cloned and better - but the cloning and taking credit for it, really gets me)
- You will never know all there is to know about the Trade secrets
- Still have not found a ADV due to the range of Choices available
- Someday you mix a k@k juice (Murphey's Law, it will be my last VG and PG, so its k@k and I am forced to vape it)
- I have not yet Cracked the "Smooth Nic" secret.. and have tried Maaaaany
- Something I think is great, gets bad feedback from my friends
- The amount of mistakes I had to make...

Taggin some Friends
@craigb @Idiot @PsyCLown @alex1501

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (15/2/18)

Another reason for doing DIY is to get my husband to put down the siggies for good. My mission is to get his favorite flavor. If I do this the money we would save will buy better mods and in the end maybe a holiday somewhere. O and did I mention a new laptop  Just need a bit of a help to start this DIY thing. (Free stuffs is good stuffs)

@GregF 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/2/18)

Braki said:


> Another reason for doing DIY is to get my husband to put down the siggies for good. My mission is to get his favorite flavor. If I do this the money we would save will buy better mods and in the end maybe a holiday somewhere. O and did I mention a new laptop  Just need a bit of a help to start this DIY thing. (Free stuffs is good stuffs)
> 
> @GregF
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Perfect forum to be on to get all the advice you could ever need to get going in DIY!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

I can satisfy my own peculiar tastes.
It is a rabbit hole of note.

@rogue zombie, @GregF

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

Thanks for the tag @Braki and @Andre

I got into DIY for the cost benefit but went about it the wrong way in the beginning and it was quite expensive.
Now a little further down the road I have learnt so much, streamlined a few things and it is far cheaper than smoking and/or buying commercial juice.
Besides, it is fun and satisfying when you create (what you think to be) your own little masterpiece.
The people on this DIY forum are great and I would not be where I am today without them.

The only con I can think of is what @Andre said. It's a rabbit hole of note.

@Petrus @87hunter

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/2/18)

*Pros*
Economical
Quick and Easy 
Customisation to suit flavour/profile preference
If I don't like what I made, I can toss it (low cost)
Able to make 10ml samples before committing to a recipe
Easy to order, quick to receive
Make/remix the top recipes in the world without breaking the bank

*Cons*
Certain concentrates has limited use and clogs the stash
The endless pursuit to eliminate the DIY "first rule". I have just on 600 concentrates and still struggle
Steep time (but circumvented with roll-over planning)

@Vincent @Scouse45 @RichJB @Vino1718 @Chukin'Vape @DanielSLP @Strontium @Slick @Caveman @Clouds4Days @Stevovapes @MohVee @bjorncoetsee

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Strontium (16/2/18)

I got into diy primarily because of cost. It just burnt my arse to pay R150 for a sucralose laden juice that didn’t taste great. 
It was a long journey to understanding how flavors played off of one another, with the vast majority of my first years mixes ending in the bin. 
Now I sit with approximately 400 flavors and still hit Rule1 constantly lol. 

Pros

Versatility 
Inexpensive 
Fun
Flexibility 


Cons

Constantly chasing new flavors and recipes 
Steep times
Rule1

@Silver 
@Scouse45

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

I got into diy not for the cost but for the sake of not finding what I needed to keep my lungs confused.
I'm not full on diy I do mix PG/VG an Nic and add minimal flavouring.and experimenting with lung hit mixes.
The pros.I have not smoked by this method
The cons I still buy juice from vendors 

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Resistance said:


> I got into diy not for the cost but for the sake of not finding what I needed to keep my lungs confused.
> I'm not full on diy I do mix PG/VG an Nic and add minimal flavouring.and experimenting with lung hit mixes.
> The pros.I have not smoked by this method
> The cons I still buy juice from vendors
> ...


@hooked @Room Fogger

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (17/2/18)

I got into diy as I was tired of prices of flavours and flavours that weren’t quite doing it for me. My mentor @Greyz taught me everything and u continue to love it and learn through my mates. 

Pros - I can tweak flavours to my liking. It doesn’t cost me and arm and a leg. I can make smaller samples of flavours. I can explore more different types of Flavours. It’s an awesome hobby. 

Cons - many flavors that turn out to not be for me. The never ending rabbit hole of trying to mix every recipe I find. Finding the time to mix. 

@Strontium @RichJB @DanielSLP @Rude Rudi @Clouds4Days @Greyz @spiv

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/2/18)

Current list of entries:

1 - Smoke_A_Llama
2 - Cor
3 - Room Fogger
4 - vicTor
5 - Friep
6 - Friep
7 - RichjB
8 - Smoke_A_Llama
9 - Paul33
10 - Paul33
11 - Smoke_A_Llama
12 - RichjB
13 - Braki
14 - Batman
15 - Adephi
16 - Dietz
17 - Braki
18 - Paul33
19 - Andre
20 - GregF
21 - Rude Rudi
22 - Strontium
23 - Resistance
24 - Scouse45

Still a coupla days to go before it closes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## veecee (26/2/18)

I started mixing because it looked very interesting. I love all things DIY, I love buying new tools, and I love making and fixing things myself. the cost saving was a big reason too, and DIY mixing cost saving is a bog bonus. I get to make my own creations and save money while doing it.

Pros:
new stuff - tools, gadgets, consumables, bargain hunting
learning new concepts and skills
avenue for creativity, and always being on the look out for new flavour combinations
cost savings

Cons:
initial costs - beakers, syringes, pipettes, scales, bottles, etc
vast ranges - difficult to choose from so many flavours when you can't buy them all at once
budget - trying to stick within a certain budget, especially when that one flavour is not in your arsenal.

@Cor @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Another con :

Storing empty and steeping bottles (let's not mention concentrates)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (26/2/18)

What a pleasure to be able to adjust even your nicotine content to fit your device.

Of course there is wastage, but other than a few of my own concoctions, I have yet to mix a recipe that is not good and vapeable. If not my taste, they go to a forum member to try for his taste buds.

@Petrus and @GregF

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Another con :
> 
> Storing empty and steeping bottles (let's not mention concentrates)


 another con cleaning empty bottles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Friep said:


> another con cleaning empty bottles


Luckily most experiments are in 20ml dripper bottles so I convinced myself that getting new will be cheaper than water and detergent

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Luckily most experiments are in 20ml dripper bottles so I convinced myself that getting new will be cheaper than water and detergent


That's another con buying empty bottles i keep on giving some away then i need to restock. But think at r3 it might be cheaper than water and detergent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Another con :
> 
> Storing empty and steeping bottles (let's not mention concentrates)


Especially when the recommended steep time is 30 days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Especially when the recommended steep time is 30 days



That's where you mix 100ml straight up and hope for the best  only +- 10 days to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> That's where you mix 100ml straight up and hope for the best  only +- 10 days to go


Agreed. I’m still eyeballing the 100ml strawberry jam on toast I have in the cupboard. 

After the first tasting after a week steep I was scarred and now a bit wary I won’t lie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/2/18)

Paul33 said:


> Agreed. I’m still eyeballing the 100ml strawberry jam on toast I have in the cupboard.
> 
> After the first tasting after a week steep I was scarred and now a bit wary I won’t lie.



Another con: waiting a month and finding out your juice is (barely) a step above herbicide

Pro: waiting a month and finding out your juice is a magical elixer sent down from the heavens making it worth it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> your juice is a step above herbicide

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Another con is what I’m going through right now:

Waiting for the courier to come tomorrow cause I wanted to mix a recipe on Saturday, found I didn’t have a concentrate (rule 1) so I placed the order on Saturday morning and it got dispatched today for delivery tomorrow. 

I know it’s still overnight delivery but it feels like 4 days worth of transport so that sucks hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/2/18)

Andre said:


> It is a rabbit hole of note.



Well put, indeedy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (27/2/18)

Initially started diy because of the cost of commercial juice,best decision I made,the ability to create something that you craving for,the tweaking,sometimes I even tweak commercial juice if im not happy with it! 

Pros: 
Cheaper
Ability to tweak
Hours of fun
Relaxing
The room which you mix in smells great

Cons:
Many concentrates you will not use anytime soon.
If a juice doesnt come out good,you cannot blame it on someone else

Tagging @Clouds4Days @Chukin'Vape 
@Vino1718 @boxerulez @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/3/18)

OK... The final list:

1 - Smoke_A_Llama
2 - Cor
3 - Room Fogger
4 - vicTor
5 - Friep
6 - Friep
7 - RichjB
8 - Smoke_A_Llama
9 - Paul33
10 - Paul33
11 - Smoke_A_Llama
12 - RichjB
13 - Braki
14 - Batman
15 - Adephi
16 - Dietz
17 - Braki
18 - Paul33
19 - Andre
20 - GregF
21 - Rude Rudi
22 - Strontium
23 - Resistance
24 - Scouse45
25 - veecee
26 - Smoke_A_Llama
27 - Andre
28 - Friep
29 - Smoke_A_Llama
30 - Friep
31 - Paul33
32 - Smoke_A_Llama
33 - Paul33
34 _ Smoke_A_Llama
35 - Paul33
36 - Slick

We shall do the draw around 10am....

Good luck to everybody & thanks for participating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cor (1/3/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> OK... The final list:
> 
> 1 - Smoke_A_Llama
> 2 - Cor
> ...


The time i nigh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/3/18)

@Paul33 I'm liking our odds here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (1/3/18)

Crossing fingers, toes and anything that can be crossed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/3/18)

OK, we have a winner!

The draw is 8.

@Smoke_A_Llama 

Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/3/18)

We have also decided to offer all those that participated a coupon for 25% off all DIY Premixed Concentrates

If you wish to avail yourself of this offer, please PM me for a coupon code.

Thank you for participating!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Braki (1/3/18)

Congratulations @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/3/18)

Aw shucks thank you @YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (1/3/18)

Congrats dude!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (1/3/18)

cONGRATULATIONS @Smoke_A_Llama !!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/18)

Congratulations @Smoke_A_Llama , happy clouds to you. Thank you to @YeOldeOke for the chance and the great consolation prize for all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> @Paul33 I'm liking our odds here


apparently the odds were in your favour @Smoke_A_Llama 

congrats buddy!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/3/18)

Congrats @Smoke_A_Llama ! And well done to @YeOldeOke on another great compo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Constantbester (1/3/18)

Congrats @Smoke_A_Llama hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

